# Crear Campo Magnetico



## M.a.R.c.K (Abr 5, 2010)

Hola bueno quiero crear un campo magnetico que me pertmita levantar un objeto y despues lo suelte en cierta coordenada como lo puedo hacer?
Este campo lo quiero implementar en un brazo posicionador el cual recojeria la pieza por el campo magnetico ya despues cuando este llege a la coordenada dada la pondria ahy o la soltaria pero no se como hacerlo?
Le pregunte a un compañero y me dijo que mediante un relecador de 12V pero como?

perdon en vez de relecador era relevador...


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 5, 2010)

Puedes fabricarte un electroiman con la chatarra  que puedas conseguir.

Puedes utilizar un transformador de hierro una radio vieja, alimentador, solo necesitaias cortar con una sierra de hierro la I que cierra la E (EI).

Tambien puedes romper un rele (revelador).

Puedes coger un tornillo y darle muchas espiras con cable de cobre, como mas mejor, 100 o muchas mas.

Pero recuerda que la fuerza magnetica diminuye al cubo con la distancia, o sea, el metal debera tocar al electroiman.


----------



## sammaael (Abr 6, 2010)

de que cosa estamos hablando que tamaño??


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 6, 2010)

tiopepe escribio: "Puedes coger un tornillo y darle muchas espiras con cable de cobre, como mas mejor, 100 o muchas mas." --> imagen1

sammaael escribio: "de que cosa estamos hablando que tamaño?? "
Será como la de la imagen2 ?

Saludos


----------



## sammaael (Abr 6, 2010)

no me refeeria a que tamaño era el bojeto que queria levantar no el tamaño del tronillo!!!! jajajaj  deeso dependera en parte de que metodo usar tanto para levantarlo como para transladarlo

creo que me exprese mal


----------



## M.a.R.c.K (Abr 6, 2010)

Hola tecnogirl mira el electroiman seria como la segunda imagen pero lo que quiero hacer es que el iman recoja una pieza no mayor a 20g y con la coordenada que este dada entonces este la coloque en ese lugar... esto lo ocupo para un brazo posicionador como mencione antes... me puedes dar una idea de como hacerlo


----------



## sammaael (Abr 6, 2010)

para levantar el objeto el electroiman de un rele o relevador creo que te servira... para lo de las cooordenadasse puede hacer algo como un tablero de ajedrez donde en cada intercepcion de fila y columna pueda ser depositado el objeto. eso se consigue con microswitchs o finales de carrera pero el control lo quieres realizar con pic cierto???


----------



## ballestool (Abr 6, 2010)

Mira, debes hacer algo pareciedo al tornillo, enrollar cable. Muchas vueltas en un clavo grueso (digo grueso, porque en un clavito como el de la foto de "tecnogirl", segun el experimento que hize en la primaria, alcanza solo a levantar limadura de hierro jeje pero esta bien, ese es el principio fundamental). Haz la prueba para que veas que tanta fuerza tiene como para levantar el objeto y si es que ocupas mas de estos. Preferentemente ponlos sobre una plaquita de hierro para que se distribulla uniformemente y este sea como un gran iman.

Supongo que ya sabes que se alimenta de corriente directa, y ya tu puedes tener el control con un relay como mencionabas anteriormente, de hecho tu proyecto es casi lo mismo que un relay. 

Si en algo me equivoco estoy dispuesto a escuchar la correccion,
Saludos y aqui estamos al pendiente


----------



## M.a.R.c.K (Abr 6, 2010)

hola sammaael si lo quiero controlar mediante pics pero me podrias explicar eso del rele como lo haria?


----------



## Jackerst (Abr 6, 2010)

yo creo que para lo de las coordenadas es mejor programar un pic o un programa en la PC...
Pero como quieres mandar las coordenadas???

PD.:MEjor que no haya muchas coordenadas o que el espacio donde se manejan las coordenadas no sea muy grande, porque a mas coordenadas = mas complejo = mas dificil = mas material(no siempre) = mas dinero(no siempre).


----------



## M.a.R.c.K (Abr 6, 2010)

Hola Jackerst mira al principio pense programarlo mediante una tarjeta de control llamada galin en esa nadams definia un programa y las coordenadas...
pero creo que mejor seria mediante PICS ya que se me hace mas facil, tu sabes programar un motor para que valla a cierta coordenada?


----------



## sammaael (Abr 6, 2010)

lo que pasa es que como dice ballestol y tio pepe el tornilllo con el alambre(el elctroiman casero) solo te servira para levantar cosas muy pequeñas y corres el riego de que se te caigan... pero el electroiman de un rele(es el componente qqeu tiene un monton de alambre enrollado y que atrae la pieza metalica que cambia de estados los contactos del rele cuando este se energiza) es mas eficiente tanto por el tamaño, la estetica (no creo que se vea bien un brazo robotico levantando algo con un tornillo en la punta) y la capacidad de atraer piezas metalicas....... 
en cuanto al control del circuito cuantas coordenadas vas a utilizar (en un trozo del espacio se pueden mapear infinitas coordenadas) como te gustaria ingresar ese dato (la cordenada seteada) de que forma es tu brazo robotico y cuantos motores usas todo eso dependra para el programa de control y el pic a elegir
ahora me surge otra duda: el objeto siempre lo toma en el mismo lugar o el lo tiene que detectar solo???


----------



## ballestool (Abr 6, 2010)

Hmm aunque la pregunta es para samaael te la voy a esponder me vale madre, mira el diagrama que adjunte quiza te pueda servir:


----------



## M.a.R.c.K (Abr 6, 2010)

Pues mira segun la informacion dada son 2 tableros con las siguientes coordenadas:
Tablero 1
Ficha Posición Color Tamaño de la Pieza
1 (5.5, 3.0) Lo identifica el Robot. Lo identifica el Robot.
2 (4.0, 5.5) Lo identifica el Robot. Lo identifica el Robot.
3 (18.5, 21.0) Lo identifica el Robot. Lo identifica el Robot.
4 (25.0, 25.0) Lo identifica el Robot. Lo identifica el Robot.
5 (18.0, 21.5) Lo identifica el Robot. Lo identifica el Robot.
6 (7.5, 10.0) Lo identifica el Robot. Lo identifica el Robot.
7 (12.5, 19.5) Lo identifica el Robot. Lo identifica el Robot.
8 (22.5, 21.5) Lo identifica el Robot. Lo identifica el Robot.
9 (16.5, 28.0) Lo identifica el Robot. Lo identifica el Robot.
10 (24.0, 4.0) Lo identifica el Robot. Lo identifica el Robot.

Tablero 2
Ficha Posición Color Tamaño de la Pieza
1 (10.0, 12.5) (Mismo Color y Tamaño que fue puesto en la posición del tablero 1)
2 (20.5, 22.5) (Mismo Color y Tamaño que fue puesto en la posición del tablero 1)
3 (24.5, 4.0) (Mismo Color y Tamaño que fue puesto en la posición del tablero 1)
4 (5.0, 28.0) (Mismo Color y Tamaño que fue puesto en la posición del tablero 1)
5 (13.5, 1.5) (Mismo Color y Tamaño que fue puesto en la posición del tablero 1)
6 (1.0, 10.0) (Mismo Color y Tamaño que fue puesto en la posición del tablero 1)
7 (14.5, 17.5) (Mismo Color y Tamaño que fue puesto en la posición del tablero 1)
8 (9.0, 5.5) (Mismo Color y Tamaño que fue puesto en la posición del tablero 1)
9 (25.0, 25.0) (Mismo Color y Tamaño que fue puesto en la posición del tablero 1)
10 (18.5, 21.0) (Mismo Color y Tamaño que fue puesto en la posición del tablero 1)

y otra pregunta ballestool como genero la señal del pic para que el rele se active y entonces se cree el campo magnetico...


----------



## sammaael (Abr 6, 2010)

> y otra pregunta ballestool como genero la señal del pic para que el rele se active y entonces se cree el campo magnetico...


solo pones a 1 la salida del pic que uses si es eso lo que preguntabas


----------



## M.a.R.c.K (Abr 6, 2010)

ahhh entonces digamos defino RA3 como salida y ya lo activa pero como le hago para que se active solamente cuando detecte la pieza???

es decir llega a la coordenada dada y ya se actve el electroiman??


----------



## ballestool (Abr 6, 2010)

asi es, ala coordenada donde ubica la pieza manda el 1 por RA3, entonces al llegar a la coordenada de "destino" quitas el uno para desactive el electroiman y suelte la pieza.
Algo Sencillo

Una pregunta, de pura casualidad estas programando el 16f84?


----------



## sammaael (Abr 6, 2010)

exacto ahora el problema esta en hacer que llege a la coordenada... si entiendo tu proyecto tu pones una carga en el tablero uno en cualquiera de esas coordenadas y debe dejarla en el tablero 2 en la misma coordenada que en el tablero 1?? o la tienes que ngresar por algun medio


----------



## M.a.R.c.K (Abr 6, 2010)

mmmm... no lo quiero programar con el pic16f883 pero me hiciste bolas me puedes explicar mas desarrollada la programación?

sammaael exacto tengo que hacer que el brazo recoja la pieza en el tablero uno y la lleve al tablero 2 eso es lo que tengo que hacer...


----------



## sammaael (Abr 6, 2010)

estas pensando en algo asi
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





con una mecanica algo asi (ignorando la correa transportadora)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdgiOvjJBFI&feature=related


----------



## ballestool (Abr 6, 2010)

Ohh okay, al detectar el PIC por una(s) entrada(s) la coordenada del origen del Objeto en el tablero 1, entonces manda un "1· a la salida (RA3) entonces se activa el electroiman, despues se inicia el proceso de traslado(me interesaria saber como es) al tablero 2, al detectar que ya ha llegado al origen de "destino" (por asi decirlo), entonces mandas un "0" a la salida y el electrominan se desactivara y soltara el objeto.

Haz de cuenta que es una especie de diagrama de flujo jeje
La verdad nunca he programado el 16f883, y desconosco los registros y direcciones de memoria internas.

Espero haya aclarado tu duda


----------



## M.a.R.c.K (Abr 6, 2010)

mmmm no... mira en el minuto 1:58 aparece el robot posicionador estilo cartesiano que quiero hacer...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsqtFjySudE

mmmm la verdad no te entendi mucho pero agradesco tu ayuda.. jeje creo que lo investigare
gracias....

perdon ese mensaje era para ballestool


----------



## ballestool (Abr 6, 2010)

jeje no te preocupes "M.a.R.c.K"... mira estoy estudiando Mecatronica y estoy seguro que te entendere si me explicas mas ampliamente en lo que tienes problemas y logicamente tratare de ayudarte, no hay problema desplayate man


----------



## M.a.R.c.K (Abr 6, 2010)

ahhh bueno mira lo de la programacion si te entendi pero lo que no se ni se como hacerlo es de que el iman suelte la pieza en la coordenada dada pense en poner retardos pero siempre necesitaria ser muy preciso??
y oye una pregunta tienes idea de como hacer un brazo posicionador, yo tambien soy estudiante de mecatronica pero voy en prepa.. y ps si supieras me ayudarias mucho


----------



## ballestool (Abr 6, 2010)

M.a.R.c.K dijo:


> ahhh bueno mira lo de la programacion si te entendi pero lo que no se ni se como hacerlo es de que el iman suelte la pieza en la coordenada dada pense en poner retardos pero siempre necesitaria ser muy preciso??



Es que es como te lo explique man, al desactivar el rele entonces se desactiva el electroiman, este pierde magnetismo entonces no soporta la pieza y la suelta, esto es facil de controlar, solo con el 1 o el 0 que mandes a la resistencia en serie con la base del transistor (como te mostre en el diagrama anterior).

Oye por cierto esto que te estoy explicando se me hace que es la parte sencilla de tu proyecto, en cambio lo que tu ya hiciste es lo complicado desde mi punto de vista jeje (no es mal plan es solo un comentario) =)

Y en cuanto a hacer un brazo pocicionador, como el del minuto "1:58", sgun yo tienes que usar motores paso a paso y controlarlos con el mismo pic mandando pulsos a las bobinas puedes usar transistores, doy por hecho que ya sabes hacerlo, y si no te repito: plantea tus dudas


----------



## sammaael (Abr 6, 2010)

creo que lo mejor seria usar los contadores del pic y un sensor que entrege una señal por cada revolucion del eje del motor tatnto para la banda de despalzamiento derecha izquierda y delante atras. con esto te ahorras gran cantidad de switchs y pines del pic y si construyes una estructura tan eficiente como la del 1.58 del video no tendras problemas

ballestot lo que creo que el no sabe comom hacer es llegar a la cordenada donde quiere soltar la carga no como soltarla en si (bueno creo que eso tambien pero ya se lo explicaste muy bien antes)


----------



## ballestool (Abr 6, 2010)

sammaael dijo:


> creo que lo mejor seria usar los contadores del pic y un sensor que entrege una señal por cada revolucion del eje del motor tatnto para la banda de despalzamiento derecha izquierda y delante atras



exactamente, eso es lo que habia tratado de dar a entender (en el mensaje 21), de hecho a mi se me hace mas perrona la estructura del minuto 1:58. Y si es un muy buen planteamiento el tuyo, de que se entregen señales por cada revolucion, aun mejor por cada paso del motor 
Por lo que veo de los otros proyectos del video, es que esta ya programadas las ubicaciones de las piezas y no las detecta, en mi opinion personal es mejor que vaya detectando, asi sera mas autonomo... o me equivoco




sammaael dijo:


> ballestot lo que creo que el no sabe comom hacer es llegar a la cordenada donde quiere soltar la carga no como soltarla en si (bueno creo que eso tambien pero ya se lo explicaste muy bien antes)


Vaya que ya me estoy dando cuenta, y aqui podemos ir orientandolo bueno asi lo hare yo hasta lo que mi cerebro pueda dar


----------



## sammaael (Abr 6, 2010)

si tienes razon los brazos esos estan ciegos solo actuan (al parecer) porque ya saben donde estan las piezas puestas pero si las cambian de ubicacion no funcionarian.. ese es otro punto imortante a saber a la hora de programar


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 6, 2010)

sammaael dijo:


> no me refeeria a que tamaño era el bojeto que queria levantar no el tamaño del tronillo!!!! jajajaj  deeso dependera en parte de que metodo usar tanto para levantarlo como para transladarlo
> 
> creo que me exprese mal



eso es muy facil , con programaciones pic lo consiges, he visto cosas peores de hacer y lo hacen  

saludos y opollo al proyecto ¡¡


----------



## sammaael (Abr 6, 2010)

por supuesto con pic se puede  lograr animo que ya va a caminar


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 7, 2010)

Marck: El video en tu mensaje #22 no emplea electroiman, sino un sistema de succion neumatica. Pero, al igual que con un electroiman, para que suelte la pieza es desconectando el electroiman, como te dijo Ballestool. La tension para el electroiman la controlas con un pin del micro o PLC que estes usando.

Saludos


----------

